# Winter coyote trapping question



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey everybody I need some help, I am trying to trap some coyote at a friend of mines house. I have some 1 3/4's, 2's, and 750's. and the place I am trapping is a trail going through the woods. what types of sets should I use? The ground is frozen solid. I have some lure, and urine, any ideas? I was thinking a hay set or something but I want to know wht you guys think. Thanks everybody


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

a hay type set might work. but if it's a trail, i'd stick a few snares on it. easier than having to pound a stake in the ground.

xdeano


----------

